# APR is Pleased to Present 3.0 TDI Software for the Audi Q7 and Volkswagen Touareg.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the 3.0 TDI.

*Product Page*
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_30tdi_edc17_touareg_225hp.html

After months of long nights and many hours of testing, developing and more testing, we’re pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect faster acceleration, improved accelerator response and more torque across the entire power band.

APR’s 3.0 TDI ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine management control strategy that increases horsepower and torque to provide smooth and reliable operation as if intended by the OEM. APR’s ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. APR's patented EMCS functionality puts the control of the engine's operation at your finger tips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your OEM ECU.

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 240 HP and 433 FT-LBS of torque. As much as 34 HP and 40 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band. At 5,000+ lbs., acceleration from a complete stop is challenging. However increasing low-end torque with APR’s Stage I ECU Upgrade, the 3.0 TDI will accelerate with minimal effort. Furthermore power normally drops dramatically from 3,500 RPM to redline, but with APR’s Stage I ECU Upgrade, power is dramatically increased making merging and passing on the highway easier. APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 3.0 TDI and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.

*Acceleration Enhancements:*








Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the vehicles acceleration rate through other calibrations changes. Takeoff limiters are reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle pedal sensitivity.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*








APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on your driving style and fuel quality, you may see better miles per gallon!

*Speed Limiter Removed:*








APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down your fun!

*Left Foot Braking:*








APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped 3.0 TDI's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.

*Dyno Graphs*

*Power and Torque at the Crank*









*Power and Torque Measured at All Four Wheels*









*Power and Torque Gain Over Stock*









*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

Stock - As Measured by VAG
225 HP
405 FT-LBS

Stock - As Measured by APR
232 HP
401 FT-LBS

APR Stage I
240 HP 
433 FT-LBS 
+34 HP @ 4500 RPM
+40 TQ @ 4450 RPM

*APR Acceleration Tests*

Stock vs APR

0-60 mph: 7.3 vs 7.1
0-100 mph: 19.5 vs 18.7

*APR EMCS Programs and Features*

APR’s patented EMCS, Enhanced Modular Chipping System, brings selectable programs and features to your factory ECU, all without the need to purchase external hardware. Other companies have attempted to imitate EMCS with clumsy external switching devices that only replace or multiply portions of a “base” calibration. However, EMCS has the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data, giving each map a complete set of calibration changes. APR’s EMCS features and programs modes are activated via your OEM cruise control buttons. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal.

*Program Switching:*








Program switching allows the user to cycle though different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.

*Stock Mode:*








By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reset to the factory calibration. The engine will run exactly as it did before purchasing APR software.

*APR Performance Mode:*








By selecting performance mode, the APR's performance calibration is enabled giving you all the benefits APR software has to offer!

*Fault Code Erase:*








Fault code erase allows the user to erase and reset engine related trouble codes and ECU adaptation data without using a specialty tool.

*Security Lockout:*








Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Anti-Theft:*








When activated, Anti-Theft prevents the engine from starting even if the factory key is used. The vehicle will be completely immobilized until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*How to use APR EMCS Programs and Features*










*To Enable EMCS:*
Turn the ignition and cruise control to the on position. Do not start the engine. Ensure Security Lockout or Anti-Theft is disabled.


*To Unlock the ECU or Disable Anti-Theft:*
"SPEED+" is used to enter a digit and "SPEED-" is used to register the digit. Enter the first digit of the security code by pressing "SPEED+" up the number of times corresponding to the first digit, then press "SPEED-" down to register the digit. Repeat this step for each digit in the user defined security code. The check engine light light will flash to indicate the ECU is unlocked or Anti-Theft is disabled.


*To Cycle through APR Programs:*
Hold "SET" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will blink in sets of one to four blinks to indicate programs one through four. Release "SET" during this sequence to select a program. The vehicle may be started.


*To use Fault Code Erase:*
Hold "RESUME" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will begin to blink. Release "RESUME" when the check engine light is flashing in groups of one blink per second. Fault Codes will be cleared.


*To use Security Lockout to Lock the ECU:*
Hold "RESUME" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will blink in sets of one to three blinks indicating different features. Release "RESUME" when the check engine light is flashing in groups of three blinks per second. The CEL will blink to indicate the ECU is locked.


*To Enable Anti-Theft:*
Quickly press "SET, SET, RESUME, RESUME, SET, SET, RESUME and RESUME". The check engine light will begin blinking. The vehicle's throttle will no longer work until the user defined security code is entered.


*The APR Development Difference*

*APR ECU Explorer:*








APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning.


*APR ECU Composer with APR Live Tuning:*








APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level on the 3.0 TDI with APR's Live Tuning. APR’s Calibration Engineers can test calibration changes with a single click of a button to instantly monitor the changes, rather than spending several minutes shutting down the vehicle to reflash the ECU. This allows a level of fine-tuning unmatched in the market.


*APR ECU Assembly:*








APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU to add features not available from the factory. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to increase torque levels as if intended by the OEM. For most 3.0 TDI owners, the advantage of this ability is the addition of APR’s patented EMCS Functions. EMCS puts the control of the engine’s operation at your fingertips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your ECU.

*Application Guide*


Audi Q7 & Volkswagen Touareg
3.0 TDI CR (CATA) Engine

Fully loaded ECU (Includes Stock, APR Performance Mode, Fault Code Erase, Security Lockout and Anti-Theft)

*Price*

$699.00

_Please be aware there are many variations between vehicles. Your APR dealer may need to "Code Extract" your factory ECU to prepair APR software for your particular vehicle and ECU._

*Two Ways to Purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer:*








Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your ECU while you wait!

Depending on ECU type, some APR Dealers may not possess the necessary equipment to support on site flashing. In this case, the APR Dealer can remove and send ECUs to APR’s headquarters. Typically ECUs are returned the same day they are received. Please inquire about on site availability before visiting a local APR Dealer.

*Mail us your ECU (USA Only):*








Remove your ECU and mail it directly to APR. We will upgrade your ECU and send it back typically the same day as we receive it. To remove your ECU, check for a removal guide in our Customer Support section, or give us a call. Then simply fill out an APR ECU Order Form and you’re ready to mail in your ECU.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarentee*
All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.


*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*APR is Pleased to Present 3.0 TDI Software for the Audi Q7 and Volkswagen Touar*

Stock 232 vs APR 240 ..... 8 hp more ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BlixaBargeld said:


> Stock 232 vs APR 240 ..... 8 hp more ....


You are comparing two different data points. 

We actually gain up to 34 HP. 

Here is the gain at EVERY rpm.


----------



## strohj (Apr 26, 2002)

I just tried to get this done, but you guys dont support my ECU yet .. bummer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

strohj said:


> I just tried to get this done, but you guys dont support my ECU yet .. bummer


There are several different ECU types so usually it will require a "code extract." This will send the software to our engineers so we can write new code. 

Do you know if your dealer was in contact with our tech support team?


----------



## strohj (Apr 26, 2002)

Yes he was.. I can send in my ECU.. but that would leave me without a car for a few days

btw it was Mike from Bartuning


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

strohj said:


> Yes he was.. I can send in my ECU.. but that would leave me without a car for a few days
> 
> btw it was Mike from Bartuning


I'll speak with tech support.


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this tune good for the t2 touareg? I have a 2010 tdi and am interested. A t3 with the 8 speed auto is shown in the dyno. Had my passat 2.0t gasser apr flashed and loved the results. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

LarzWagon said:


> Is this tune good for the t2 touareg? I have a 2010 tdi and am interested. A t3 with the 8 speed auto is shown in the dyno. Had my passat 2.0t gasser apr flashed and loved the results. :thumbup:


If you head on over to an apr dealer, we can do a code extract on the ecu to see if you have a supported engine. Would you like to give that a shot?


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup! Should I just head over to the apr shop that I used last time? Or should I go to a specific spot? I know Apr usually has a seasonal sale. Is there going to be anything on this tune? I know its pretty much brand new, but I was just wondering.  
Thank you.


----------



## claggie (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you do a 2013 VW TDI 3.0L? I have had Malone Tuning try and they could not communicate with the ECU. They also can do a 2012.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

LarzWagon said:


> Yup! Should I just head over to the apr shop that I used last time? Or should I go to a specific spot? I know Apr usually has a seasonal sale. Is there going to be anything on this tune? I know its pretty much brand new, but I was just wondering.
> Thank you.


 I can't release details about the sale.... just yet. ; ) 



claggie said:


> Can you do a 2013 VW TDI 3.0L? I have had Malone Tuning try and they could not communicate with the ECU. They also can do a 2012.


 If you head on over to an APR dealer we can try it out. :thumbup:


----------

